# Anyone have a problem with this?



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)




----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

That's for a sink and not a shower, right?


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

I assume the chrome was scrapped off the extension tub before it was leaded? Although I can't see what the pipe material is behind it.


----------



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

Lav drain. Lead arm. Yes. The chrome was cleaned off with an angle grinder and the rough brass was tinned prior to wiping. The idea here is that using a slip extension like this is the same as a trap adapter on PVC. When the trap rots out, you can just remove it and install a new one, assuming this little stub remains. Also, it's easier to wipe because you don't have to hook up the trap and get inside a cabinet.


----------



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

sierra2000 said:


> That's for a sink and not a shower, right?



Seriously?


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

Plumbersteve said:


> Lav drain. Lead arm. Yes. The chrome was cleaned off with an angle grinder and the rough brass was tinned prior to wiping. The idea here is that using a slip extension like this is the same as a trap adapter on PVC. When the trap rots out, you can just remove it and install a new one, assuming this little stub remains. *Also, it's easier to wipe *because you don't have to hook up the trap and get inside a cabinet.


*Please explain the highlighted red to me. What are you wiping, not picking on this post, but usually a joint into lead with brass or copper was not wiped but was done with IE: a 3 lb. copper iron. And the flare was made with a turn-pin and shaved clean, and yes the chrome had to be taken off and the brass tinned. Copper could be soldered in with no tinning.*


----------



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

Perhaps my verbiage was incorrect. I was taught that this technique was referred to as wiping. As you can see, it is as you described. The brass is roughed, tinned, and soldered with a thick leaded solder bar. The malleable solder is then 'wiped' smooth with a wiping cloth.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

Before I would do anything I would want to know what is on the other side?

Is there a Closet, plaster, drywall open the wall and replace the drain arm and replace the 100 year old lead drain arm. If it is another bathroom with the old style tile I would pat you on the back and say you rock. This is a lost art.


----------



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

If it wasn't for the fact that the homeowner is getting dementia and is expected to be moved out in a year, I would have replaced the arm. It was paneling on the other wall. Wouldn't have been too hard, but this was the cheaper route to get her going for a while longer. 

We normally go for the arm. Most times we don't even have a choice because the flange is crumbly or the arm itself is leaking at the stack.


----------



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)

I think it's awesome. I love "wiping" a trap. I call it the same. Did one last week. Like Richard said its a lost art. [


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

Plumbbum0203 said:


> I think it's awesome. I love "wiping" a trap. I call it the same. Did one last week. Like Richard said its a lost art. [



*The blog on my web site below shows some photos of lead wiping. It is under antiques. The last joint I wiped was a corporation stop, the trolley's were no longer running but the tracks were still there. Early 60's. Plenty of homes here had lead services. Athode unions were the norm on re-pipe transitions to copper or steel pipe. 
*


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

dhal22 said:


> I assume the chrome was scrapped off the extension tub before it was leaded? Although I can't see what the pipe material is behind it.


So nothing wrong with that approach. Solder stops or just cleaned for compression stops?

David


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

I see two copper lookouts with no stops. Easy.
I also see an 1 1/4 or 1 1/2 slipjoint tailpiece with a chrome nut.
Remove nut and install correct wastearm.
If leaded in, cut through top of waste arm, through lead until you meet threads. Fold in lead and install Marvel adapter. 
My 02


----------



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

The copper stubs are for compression ball valves. We don't like to sweat ball valves. 

The 1-1/4 tail piece is there to act as a trap adaptor. 

And I prefer DC adaptors.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Out here we run into a lot of solder bushings for the lav sink drain. A bit easer to take out and screw in a short nipple. I have not ran into to many lead pipe in the walls for the lav drain. Seen tons of lead closet elbows, and tub drains with a lead drum trap.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

SewerRatz said:


> Out here we run into a lot of solder bushings for the lav sink drain. A bit easer to take out and screw in a short nipple. I have not ran into to many lead pipe in the walls for the lav drain. Seen tons of lead closet elbows, and tub drains with a lead drum trap.



I agree with you 100% , in this area the problem is the inexperience of a lot of the plumbers working with cast iron,caulking, leading,pouring and wiping. They put their small pipe wrench on the solder bushing and break the tap tee.

We used to have a fair amount of lead drain arms and closet bends other than that Sarasota lacks all of the old time plumbing that is located in the north.When I moved here no one knew what a bishop collar is and 1 supply hosue tried to tell me there was no such thing. I called my supplier in Ohio and had them ship one down.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

Richard Hilliard said:


> I agree with you 100% , in this area the problem is the inexperience of a lot of the plumbers working with cast iron,caulking, leading,pouring and wiping. They put their small pipe wrench on the solder bushing and break the tap tee.
> 
> We used to have a fair amount of lead drain arms and closet bends other than that Sarasota lacks all of the old time plumbing that is located in the north.When I moved here no one knew what a bishop collar is and 1 supply hosue tried to tell me there was no such thing. I called my supplier in Ohio and had them ship one down.


Richard please explain the "bishop collar" It might be called something else here!

Parr


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> Richard please explain the "bishop collar" It might be called something else here!
> 
> Parr


This might be what he is talking about. 
http://www.awsupply.com/Browse/Category/150/Lead-Bends


----------

